# Found: Shimano-Trinidad + Offshore Angler-Ocean Master



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I found this rod and reel combo while diving the other day. Looks like is had only been in the water for a short time. Seems to be is pretty good shape. Any idea what it might be worth?

*Reel:* Shimano-Trinidad
*Rod:* Offshore Angler - Ocean Master


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey I lost that last saturday! Had a mako take it overboard while it was unattended. Haha just messing with ya


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I found this rod and reel combo while diving the other day. Looks like is had only been in the water for a short time. Seems to be is pretty good shape. Any idea what it might be worth?
> 
> *Reel:* Shimano-Trinidad
> *Rod:* Offshore Angler - Ocean Master


Looks pretty rough but I'll give you a $100 for it.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Ill give you 101.00

Let the bidding begin haha


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

salt-life said:


> Hey I lost that last saturday! Had a mako take it overboard while it was unattended. Haha just messing with ya


 There was 40-50 lb gag hovering about 10' from where I found it. I'm pretty sure I know how the rod ended up in the water. Perhaps the numbers to where I found the setup are worth more than the rod and reel.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> There was 40-50 lb gag hovering about 10' from where I found it. I'm pretty sure I know how the rod ended up in the water.


And u didn't shoot that sucker!?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I sold 4 of those reels this year in the 350-550 range, but they were in great shape


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

salt-life said:


> And u didn't shoot that sucker!?


What, and take out my business partner? I suspect that big guy will be a good producer of gear for a long time to come. 

Here is another very nice rod & reel I found on the same spot. Needs a little cleanup though. :yes:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Worthless! I will give you $50!


----------



## Drauka (Aug 1, 2012)

nothin PomanoJoe can't fix


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> There was 40-50 lb gag hovering about 10' from where I found it. I'm pretty sure I know how the rod ended up in the water. Perhaps the numbers to where I found the setup are worth more than the rod and reel.


Fair enough. $110 for numbers and the setup!!!! LOL


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Straight up. The thing is in horrible shape and I haven't even seen the inside. Lots of dents, even on the edge of the spool where it seals to the case. Sixty dollar rod and maybe $100. for the reel, based on condition. If you get $165. offered, you better grab it.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Drauka said:


> nothin PomanoJoe can't fix


+1 to that


----------

